# Any of you have trouble with adult-oncet acne?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I just posted message on the Women's Page. Just wondering if anyone with Fibro has this problem too. My face (mostly chin area) has a major break-out right now. Is this just another thing to add to the fibro list of symptoms, or am I the only one here?


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Moldie,I have got acne too! It feel so strange, I have never had acne since my teens and Iï¿½m now 35 years old! I donï¿½t have it all the time but from time to time I get it. Since I take steriods for my IBD everyday I was wondering if that have anything to do with it...







Or maybe this is another FMS symptoms...







/Mio


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi,Recently my back broke out something aweful, I do break out once in a while. I thought it was a bit odd but I never thought about the FM.I'm 36.Lori


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Moldie, it's funny that you posted this message. Last week my face (cheek area) broke out into little pimples. I was diagnosed with rosacea a couple of years ago which I believe is adult acne. My cheeks are always rosy red (here I thought I was healthy) and then the dermatologist tells me I have adult acne. I'm not sure if there is a connection with the fm or hormonal changes. I'm 44 and going through puberty!!!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yep, Moldie, I get those breakouts periodically, too. Can't put my finger on any one thing; although, sometimes I think it's my nerves and stress----anxiety, you know. They trigger the nervousness system and it goes into overdrive. For some of you it could be related to hormone imbalance at certain times of the month, etc. For me, I had a total hysterectomy 10 years ago and my "acne" has been so much better much of the time. So, I know the hormone thing had something to do with that. My upper back and chest would be so broke out, also, that I would not wear a bathing suit in the summer. So embarrassing!Medications could change our "chemistry panels" also.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Yes I get acne.Nobody will believe this, but acidic stuff like citrus, grapefruit & pineapple always made me break out. I've avoided acidic stuff for a long time, as it disagrees with me. Though I sometimes mix pineapple in cottage cheese.Also, oily stuff causes acne. Potato chips especially.(btw, if I take too many potato chips it causes me bad fibro pain too. As does chocolate, pizza & ice cream.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi all,I was lurking about the web yesterday because I recently have got white "spots" on my fingernails. I found a website about malnutrition and I thought this was very interesting. If you have deficiency of Zinc you can get:Skinrashes (I have that)Skinproblem (like acne)Loss of appetite (have that too)Craving for salt (Yep, big time)White spots on fingernailsMany years ago I ate Zinc tablets and my nickelallergy got much better (had severe skin rashes), I had totally forgotten about that. Iï¿½m going to buy Zinc tablets tomorrow and I will keep you informed if my acne disappears./Mio


----------

